# I.... LOVDE. ....THE ...... SMELL OF...Red WINE .....



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

in the evening.

it semsells of VICTORY

hello my f
friends. it will ttake me a wuile to tap this out i have had 3 glasses of red wine tonight

I wenent (finally!) to an ater work drinks thing for womeone who is leaving. I stayed for 3 HOURS

3 hours and not just because of the wine I felt a little anticipatory anxiety but then I was there talkinga bout everything san francisco baking alcohol vs mephedrone liposuction you name it.

I just notw got home andi'm snug as a bug in a rug-bed and i feel good.


I did it!! I was counting on someone else being there , you know, the person you feel most comfortable with so you cling to themf? they cancelled, couldn't make it, so I just went on me own and it was fab! I conversed with people. People! I didn't just sit hin the corner being a wallfllower! I know in the long run it's no big deal but it's been a long time sonce I could do this and I did it. Me, myself, and I. 

who? who is gonnagive me a cake? who!~ 

I ain't no Bill HIscks and i'm never goona be, but I don't care just me is fine. I did it!

kudso to all of you. I love you.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wooohoo, goooo Leo!! \o/

Keep it up, tis fantashtic (Like my Sean Connery impersonation?)

Also, red wine does smell grand, pity it tastes like it does


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can i be you rmoneypenny?

i knkew you would be allover this like a wet tarp i knew i could count on you
mate

love you 

i love everyone


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i will tell you the glass is full of red wine

no no no red wine is lovely, you uust have to know which kind to get

get the old world wine from france spain or italy your'e drinking your homeland piss water

mistake

get red wine from europe sorry but it's better, made with fewere impurities and no sulfur mate

get in!



Ospi said:


> Wooohoo, goooo Leo!! \o/
> 
> Keep it up, tis fantashtic (Like my Sean Connery impersonation?)
> 
> Also, red wine does smell grand, pity it tastes like it does


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats leonardess! Sounds like you had a great time. I'm in awe. You conversed and stuff.

And please keep posting while you're drunk.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Have you tried swirling the wine around in the glass to permeate the wine with air? It really opens up the bouquet. Don't attempt it on a table cloth though! God I sound like a ponce ops


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol Too funny! Well, congratulations on having the nuggets...er, grapes to do so. Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like fun!!!

And it sounds like the fun's not over!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

leonardess said:


> kudso to all of you.


Kudzu to you too!










Seriously, though, well done. :clap


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrats. And thank you for drunk posting, I love those


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:lol

Congrats!


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Liquid courage indeed....


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I can sometimes envision myself walking around with red wine if it wasn't so darn expensive (because I'm cheap)... i could sit all day and drink wine..can't say otherwise for alcohol though...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for the support everyone! 

the amazing thing is, the anticipatory anxiety was only ever a 5 at its worst, and that only lasted for about 15 minutes, tops. I talked with just about everyone I was with (about a dozen people) all the way to the pub which was another 15 minutes or so, and then I chatted at the bar while the round was ordered, so didn't really have any wine until about 20 minutes after we got there, and then I nursed that first glass for about 45 minutes to an hour. They were small glasses, not the ones you normally see. I *think* it was a half glass? so all in all, 3 hours and 3 small glasses of wine is not bad, and I really don't feel like I ever used it as a crutch. I mean I was part of conversations, and I don't really recall feeling self conscious at all. It really was great. 

sorry if I embarrassed myself (a little) on here last night.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Have you tried swirling the wine around in the glass to permeate the wine with air? It really opens up the bouquet. Don't attempt it on a table cloth though! God I sound like a ponce ops


haha, quality! That's a good sophisticated Irishman right there.

I tend to let the side down. I open the bottle, pour it, drink it and only then do I check whether I've bought Red or White! :sus

EDIT: Sorry Leonardess, I sort of missed the point of the thread there. Congrats! And drunken-posting suits ya!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I love your post! It's so cute. I personally like White Zinfandel or Pinot Grigio but haven't had any in a long time due to breastfeeding. 

It's so great that you went out and had a great time. :boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no probs, Dub.

thanks sash - I too love a good pinot grigio!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

If you want a really awesome red wine, try a Syrah from the Paso Robles in California, more specifically from _Justin Vineyards_.

Anyway, I'm glad you had a good time last night, Leo!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ah, how could I forget california wines?? normally I preach the old world stuff, but CA's got a good wine making tradition. will have to check it out!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Just finished a wines class a few weeks ago here at school.
We definitely learned about lots of New World wines. Another awesome wine is Icewine from Canada. You should also check out reds from New York, especially from the Long Island AVA. Great wines, very similar to Bordeaux's.


----------

